
Thesis about the pathfinding AI of my action RPG game written in clojure(lisp) - resatori
http://resatori.com/performant-real-time-pathfinding-and-cooperation-thesis
======
tung
The wavefront-expansion pathing algorithm described in the paper is very
similar to the approach in the roguelike game Brogue [1], whose author refers
to as using "Dijkstra maps". The game uses it for many purposes, such as
seeking the player, fleeing, finding food and treasure, and even auto-
exploring [2]. It was also one of the discussion topics when the game featured
on the Roguelike Radio podcast [3].

[1]: <https://sites.google.com/site/broguegame/home>

[2]:
[http://roguebasin.roguelikedevelopment.org/index.php?title=T...](http://roguebasin.roguelikedevelopment.org/index.php?title=The_Incredible_Power_of_Dijkstra_Maps)

[3]: [http://roguelikeradio.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-
brian-w...](http://roguelikeradio.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-brian-walker-
aka-pender.html)

------
slmbrhrt
The mob motion reminds me of Liquid War. Details about their algorithm at
<http://www.ufoot.org/liquidwar/v5/techinfo/algorithm>

------
feral
Seems pretty straightforward. The 'wavefront-expansion' algorithm does a
breadth-first expansion from the goal node, to every other node. As this is
done, the distance from each node examined, to the goal, is stored.
Afterwards, in order to move towards the goal, an entity at a particular node,
moves to its neighboring node that has the shortest distance to the goal.

------
luchak
Have you seen this paper: <http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/crowd-
flows/> ? It touches on many of the same issues.

------
cloudhead
I wonder how this compares to using flocking algorithms? It seems less
efficient from what I gather.

~~~
resatori
I wrote about this in the thesis. I did not use flocking algorithms because
they are much more complex.

------
albemuth
I wonder how many people saw the video and wanted to make a WoW/Aggro/Leeroooy
related comment but held back afraid of being downvoted.

